# US Visa Problems - Drug Convictions



## malkyboy (Oct 19, 2006)

I know this topic has been covered several times before, but this is a slightly different question:

I have built up a bit of a criminal record over the past 15 years, including 2 drug convictions (1 for possession of Class A drugs around 15 years ago, and 1 for possession of around 1/2 oz. cannibis & several valium tablets around 3 years ago). I also have a couple of breach of the peace convictions from around 10 years ago.

Although I previously obtained a C1/D visa (ship/air crew) after my first drug conviction (this was pre 9/11 remember), this visa has now expired. I have travelled to the US several times with my work on the visa waiver program since my more recent drug conviction, but have ticked 'No' to the 'previous conviction' box on the green form (guess what, I've never had the slightest bit of bother).

The problem is that my work now want me to obtain another C1/D and B1/B2 visa, which means I've got to go to the Embassy for an interview. I have a slight suspicion that if I declare my record I'll be made permanently ineligible to visit the US, so my only option is to either wing it, or else quit my job.

Does anyobdy know whether they automatically carry out a criminal record check when you go for a visa interview these days?


----------

